# معماريو مجموعة الميتابوليزم



## نجم الليل (17 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أنا عضو جديد و قد جذبني هذا الموقع و شدني إليه لما فيه من تعاون بين المهندسين العرب من كافة الأنحاء ونظرا لما فيه من إفادة من الخبرات لذلك أود بالتقدم بالشكر لإدارة الموقع و المشرفين عليه لجهودهم المبذولة 
و كبداية لي في هذا الموقع الرائع أود تقديم هدية من معلوماتي المتواضعة إلى كافة اعضاء الموقع أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم ....
*[U]معماريو مجموعة الميتابوليزم[/U]*

هم مجموعة من المعماريين اليابانيين من المشاركين في الاعداد والمشاركة في مؤتمر التصميم العالمي الذي انعقد في طوكيو 1960 ,ظهرت هذه المجموعة عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية إذ كان الدمار سائدا و الناس في حالة تشرد تام دون مأوى,هؤلاء حاولوا وضع الحلول لهذه الكارثة.
المعماريون هم :
كيونوري كيكوتيك: KIYONORI KIKUTAKE.
نورياكي كيشو كوروكاوا :NORIAKI KISHO KUROKAWA.
نوبور كاوازوي :NOPORU KAWAZOE.
ماساتو اوتاما :MASATO OTAKA
فومهيكو ماكي :FUMIHIKO MAKI
كيوشي اوازو (مصمم فني):KIYOSHI AWAZU.
انضم اليهم كنزو تانغي بصورة غير رسمية :تأييد للأفكار.

البيان الاول  للمجموعة تضمن :

*المجتمع الانساني تفاعل حيوي (من الذرة وحتى الغيمة السديمية).
*اختيار مصطلح METAPOLISM للتعبير عن المجموعة يعود الى الايمان بان التقنية والتصميم يجب ان يرمزا الى حيوية الكائنات الحية.
*الميتابوليزم لايعير فقط عن التلاؤم والتوافق مع التقدم الطبيعي والتاريخي بل يشجع التطور والنشاط الميتابوليزمي وذلك لسببين :
1-المجتمع الانساني يجب ان يمثل جزءا من الاستمرارية الطبيعية للكون.
2-التقنية هي امتداد انساني.

*الميتابوليزم والأفكار الاساسية*

*الميتابوليزم هي :العمليات الجوهرية التي تقوم عليها عملية استمرار الكائنات الحية وهي العمليات المتصلة ببناء المادة الحية الاساسية في الخلايا الحية وبشكل خاص التغيرات الكيميائية التي تحدث في الخلايا الحية لتامين الطاقة اللازمة للتفاعلات الحيوية التي تمثل بها الخلايا الجديدة تعويضا عن المندثر منها.
*الهدف من استعمال هذا الرمز  :
-العمارة يجب ان تتمتع بالحيوية الانشائية التي تتمتع بها الكائنات الحية.
-النتاج المعماري الجديد يجب ات يتصف بإمكانية التطور والنمو واستبدال بعض اجزاء المبنى المستهلكة.

*الأفكار الاساسية*

*انظمة تخطيطية تسمح بالتطور والنمو.
*تطويع التقنيات واستخدامها الى افصى الحدود في مجال العمارة.
*اعتماد الافكار الخاصة بالبنى العملاقة.
*تمييز الفراغات المعمارية وتصنيفها وفقا لتغير للاحتياجات الانسانية ووفقا للمدة التي تصلح فيها للاستخدام.
*اعتماد الافكار الخاصة بالمباني ذات الاستمرارية الزمنية القليلة والعمل على تطوير انظمة معمارية وإنشائية تحقق ذلك.

*الاعمال*


*مشاريع الحضارة البحرية ”كيونوري كيكوتيك ” في عام 1959 :الكلاستر المحيطي العائم UNABRA ”مباني برجية اسطوانية ترتكز على جزر اصطناعية في المحيط ترتبط مع بعضها بجسور عائمة وكل برج يتسع ل5000 نسمة و1250 شقة سكنية وبارتفاع 300 م“.
*المدينة اللولبية ”HELIX CITY ” ”كيشو كوروكاوا“ البنية الحجمية تقوم على بنى حلزونية مروحية الشكل ”كلاستر مروحي“.
*الكلاستر الراداري ”كيشوكوروكاوا“  مشروع نظري لكلاستر شاقولي .

*مشروع الابراج الشمسية ”كيشوكوروكاوا“ منشات برجية عملاقة تبدأ من 31 م عن سطح الارض :مستمد من مشروع اعادة تخطيط المناطق المركزية في طوكيو.
*كينوري كيكوتيك وأفكاره النظرية :الطريقة المسماة بكاتشي-كاتا - كا أي وحدة ثلاثة منطلقات المعيشة-النشاط-الفضاء.
*”كينوري كيكوتيك“ مشروع المخطط الوطني الشامل لكامل الجزر اليابانية :يعكس الافكار والتصورات لمجموعة الميتابوليزم بالنسبة الى سياسة التخطيط الاقليمي الشامل ورؤيتهم المستقبلية حول طرق الربط والاتصال ما بين الجزر والأقاليم والمستقرات البشرية.

*”كيشوكوروكاوا“ الكلاستر الجداري :بنية تخطيطية عنقودية ذات انتشار طولي ترتفع شاقوليا في بعض المواضع وتنخفض في بعضها .
*الجانب التخطيطي:
1-1967 وضع مخطط هيشينو الجديدة: طرق حلقية-حركة المرور على مستويين-حلقات ميتابوليزمية -انتشار طولي الشكل للمناطق التخديمية المركزية .
2-ضرورة الانتقال من حالة المدن الكبيرة الى التحضر الخارق،التخلي عن المجاورة السكنية والتحول من تخطيط المجاورات السكنية نحو تخطيط الوحدات الحضرية.


*كيشو كوروكاوا وعمارة الكبسولة: Capsule architecture :
الكبسولة: وحدة موديولية حجمية مسبقة الصنع ومسبقة التجهيز فراغها الداخلي مجهز مسبقا صناعيا بالأثاث والمفروشات والتجهيزات الصحية والكهربائية والالكترونية التي يتطلبها سكن المستقبل تثبت هذه الكبسولات بطريقة صناعية تركيبية على انشاء اساسي يمثل نواة المينى تحتوي هذه النواة على عناصر الاتصال الشاقولي ومختلف انواع التمديدات .
*فدم سلسلة من النماذج لكبسولات مختلفة الوظائف والأبعاد: 250×400×240 سم،250×500×250 سم .


*امثلة تطبيقية عن الكبسولة*


*برج ناغاكين الكبسولي ”كيشو كوروكاوا“ (مقر اقامة لفترات مؤقتة لرجال الاعمال): زوج من الابراج البيتونية المسلحة تثبت عليها ”140“ كبسولة من نماذج مختلفة تتميز ب الديناميكية والتضاد مابين السطوح السوداء للأبراج وسطوح الكبسولات البيضاء ذات النوافذ الدائرية.
*المسكن الكبسولي ”كيشو كوروكاوا“ :اربع كبسولات من نفس نموذج الكبسولة الاساسية التي استخدمت في برج ناغاكين إلا ان الكبسولة هذه ذات الابعاد 2.50×4.00 م تم تطويعها لاستيعاب وظائف مختلفة ”نوم-قاعة شاي مطبخ“ يرتبط فراغ الكبسولات ببعضها عن طريق فراغ المعيشة الذي نفذ كنواة للمبنى من البيتون المسلح.

*المساكن الكبسولية الخرسانية :وحدات كبسولية من الخرسانة المسلحة بأبعاد“ 30.00×6.00 ” تسمح بالتوسع الشاقولي حتى ثلاثة طوابق .
*برج شركة سوني في اوساكا ”كيشو كوروكاوا“ .
*مبنى كويتو الكبسولي ”كيشو كوروكاوا“ .


[B[U]]*النقد[/U][/B]


*ادانة المغالاة والتطرف من خلال المعالجات التقنية الصرفة.
*برينيت برولين BRENT.BROLIN في كتابه ”اخفاق العمارة الحديثة ”:يشير الى ما سمي مدينة المستقبل 
”في مدينة الغد هذه تم تجسيد الفكر المعماري والتخطيطي الحديث بغض النظر عن ما يذكر من ميزات فإنني اعتقد ان هناك خطا في التسمية التي اطلقت عالى الافكار التي تصور مدينة الغد هذه وان التسمية الصحيحة هي مدينة الماسي“.
*ابتعاد كنزو تانغي عن المواقع التي وصل اليها فكر الميتابوليزم.
إليكم هذه الصور

مع كامل رجائي أن ينال إعجابكم و يثير اهتمامكم و أن يكون خطوة أولى 
على طريق التعاون و تبادل المعرفة
وشكرا....................


----------



## وفاء (10 يناير 2006)

اود ان ابدي اعجابي بالموضوع وانا عارفة بان التعليق متأخر ولكني سنة ثالثة هندسة عمارة والان ادرس مادة نظريات العمارة وقد جذبتني الابحاث التي تتحدث عن العمارة العملاقة وأفكار الميتابوليزم والأرشيغرام وأردت أن اتوسع في هذه المفاهيم أكثر .........على كل حال شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يونيو 2006)

أخي ألا يمكن أن تعطينا المزيد من المعلومات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------

